# Tumble weed Mr Tweeds



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi every one I am now the proud mother of a Texas Tumble weed, I have been working on the Adoption for a few weeks got approved and went to Bend OR to pick him up yesterday, A special thanks to Stephanie in Bend OR and to Vicki in Salem OR and Sheila Dempsey in MD from the HWS for all your help. My boys name is Mr Tweeds and hes a sweetheart after the long ride home it was dark he woke up ate some food and went to playing,I stayed up half of the night just talking to him holding him a bit and watching him play. It gives me great joy to offer him a good forever home.  He will be joined with my two new girls who are coming home Next Sat. from Deneen at Hedgie Pets, My little Jamila a 8 week old Albino and Little Snowballs a 5 month old Snowflake. I feel very blessed to have these cute little Hogs. I will post pictures after the girls come home. mkrj58


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kudos to you for taking in a rescue  and I can't wait to see pics of all your hedgies.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just heard from Deneen and I guess my Snowballs is being a little grumpy lately, Humm Perhaps its the Crazy Oregon weather :roll:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pictures. <3 Albino is one of my favourite colour types. (Is it strange that I feel bad saying that when neither of my hedgies is an albino?)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on taking in a rescue!  Are you having him neutered, or the girls spayed, or both?


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am just going to have Mr Tweeds fixed then Ill have no worries, But I do want him here with me for awhile before I add more stress to his life, He is in a different room than the girls are going to be in just being careful about other things also. He had a vet check today and the Doctor found nothing wrong


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> I am just going to have Mr Tweeds fixed then Ill have no worries, But I do want him here with me for awhile before I add more stress to his life, He is in a different room than the girls are going to be in just being careful about other things also. He had a vet check today and the Doctor found nothing wrong


Great to hear.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Update on Mr Tweeds what a riot this guy is, I am haveing so much fun learning his personality. To night he was running all over the place these guys can really move around, he still puffs at me but thats ok hes been throught alot in his young life,only two more days and the girls get to come home from Deneen, I can hardly wait to hold baby Jamila and I hope snowballs is in a better mood.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

<3 You'll have lots of fun with them, I'm sure. Aren't hedgehogs grand?

Also, I feel stupid for asking this, but what the heck IS a Texas Tumbleweed? I had never heard that term before I came to HHC.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sela said:


> <3 You'll have lots of fun with them, I'm sure. Aren't hedgehogs grand?
> 
> Also, I feel stupid for asking this, but what the heck IS a Texas Tumbleweed? I had never heard that term before I came to HHC.


They're the rescued hedgies from usge down in Texas. It's where my little boy Cyndaquil came from also.

The story.
http://www.peta.org/pettrade/wanted.asp

Beware very depressing photo's of some of the hedgies.

http://www.peta.org/pettrade/default.asp?p=pocketPets


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sashalynn said:


> Sela said:
> 
> 
> > <3 You'll have lots of fun with them, I'm sure. Aren't hedgehogs grand?
> ...


Here's a thread on it; viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4364


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well The girls are here, I drove to Eugene today and picked them up (long day) They are all settled in their homes and Deneen was right snoballs is not in a good mood, my little Jamila is soooooo very sweet and cute. It was real nice to meet Deneen  and see her nice group of Hedgies She showed me some tiny babies they stole my heart they were so cute their little faces and feet. Ill get pictures up after everyone has settled in, I have traveled 800 miles around Oregon this week I think thats enough traveling for awhile.


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

After the trip and new house new mom the girls seem to be doing ok Little Jamila ate alot of food Snoballs only ate a few pieces and Mr Tweeds is only eating a small amount, he likes to eat undercover. I believe I read a post about a tumble weed talk group cannot seem to find it, does any one know the link, I would like to see what other Tumbleweeds are doing and talk about this under cover eating, He thinks he is on a secret mission :lol:


----------



## ms_ramie22 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehogwelfare/


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear you have everyone and they are all settled in. Can't wait to see some pics of the cuties


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Silly me, I thought 'Texas Tumbleweed' referred to a colour or something. I heard about that, the poor little things. <3 Glad someone (a whole bunch of someones, actually) went and saved them.


----------

